# Busco información del OPLC VISION  120



## dario ciro aylas nieto (May 11, 2005)

Bueno yo estoy con la intención de comprar un OPLC VISION 120 y no lo conozco mucho bueno me gustaría recibir información de sus bondades y como programarlo espero repuesta cualquier sugerencia se los agradeceré mucho.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 11, 2005)

Revisa esta hoja de datos de la serie VISION, te puede aclarar algunas bondades de este tipo de PLC. Por mi parte no tengo experiencia con este tipo de controlador. Aunque me parece un gran ventaja la integracion del PLC y el HMI.

http://www.aea.com.ar/automatizacion/productos/flyers/oplc.pdf


En este enlace también encontraras información interesante:

http://www.proytek.com/unitronic.htm


----------

